# 4 Month Old Piranhas



## dakid1821 (Jan 18, 2013)

today today is the 4 month mark for my red bellies. they are approximately 4"-5". i currently feeding 4-5 times a day as im also feeding 2 red devils and jack dempseys. a variety of all foods , blood worms,live feeders,frozen krill,brine shrimp(jacks and devils love em) and silver sides. they dont eat beefhearts the way the way they use to.I had them since new born and raised them in a 10 gallon tank.. now in a 125 gallon should I start feeding them less. I do weekly water changes so the parameters are good and there not large amounts but I was told my guys are too big for their age is that right? I dont think so just wanted someone else's advice on the subject


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

your feeding them quite often, your def. getting good growth out of them, try to get them on pellets, the younger they are easier it is to train them, but also offer, shrimp, some sort of white fish, like talapia, and if you want, an ocational feeder fish, and or ghost shrimp, but it is a risk feeding them live. any kind of red meat isnt to good for them, like beefheart, maybe once in a while as a treat, its good to offer def. things to them, keep up on the water changes. thats most important for top growth


----------



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

Your P's should grow an in inch a month so your fine. My shoal gets fed twice a day and are a little bigger than yours. My guys get fed as much as they can eat in 5 minutes and the leftovers are removed.


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there any problem with your Red BP together with red devil?


----------



## dakid1821 (Jan 18, 2013)

almost 6 months havent had any problems as of yet


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

They look great. Good job.

The decoration isen't tho....









I think it's cool at you managed to keep the Red devil with them. I am doing a project right now, trying to find out the best solution for introducing tetras to my Pygo and Serra tanks. I might never accomplish having anything living in my tank with my Serra, but i guess its worth a try.


----------

